# Micro-Farm in NE IL



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

We're selling the little Starter 'Stead so we can go on to the next step in our life adventure.

The Starter 'Stead has provided us with a great jumping off point. Here is where we developed a huge garden that provided better than half our food; we renovated the kitchen to make it roomy and conducive to canning and other food prep; we learned about raising rabbits and producing our own meat; and we've kept the place chemical free for 10+ years.

The house is on a lot on about .33 acre, in an established town that's a slice of Small Town America. Around here, Independence Day is still celebrated with the kind of parade where kids decorate bikes, pets, and themselves; the fire trucks and city equipment are all in the parade; and there's a big fest in the beautiful parks afterward. And the fireworks are the best around! 

Schools have Blue Ribbon Status. The town has its own fire, police, and public works -- when there was a garbage strike in Northern IL a few years back, we were the only ones without piled up garbage because we have our own trucks and employees. 

There's a local COMMUNITY hospital that's rated one of the best nationwide. 

And if you like a little bit of night life, you can walk a few blocks over to the next town, where they have live theater, movies, restaurants, etc. But you don't have to pay their taxes. 

The house is a modified tract house. Full basement, 3 bedroom, 2 bath, fenced yard, great like-minded neighbors. Fresh paint on the house, shed, and resided garage. 

We're listed at $259,900 (darned reasonable for this area), but will come down to an incredibly reasonable price to HT'ers.

PM me if you'd like more info or a link to pics.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

I hope it sells fast so you can make your move to Missouri!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Madame said:


> I hope it sells fast so you can make your move to Missouri!


Thanks, Madame! 

We know that there is a family out there, somewhere, who wants something just like this place. It's a really nice set-up, and it could be for someone just starting out in 'steading, or someone who needs to move to a less intense homesteading experience. 

Honestly, we were quite happy here, once we realized that "behind the sidewalks" doesn't mean you have to be completely away from concrete. 

But now we're ready for the orchard and all, so it's time for someone else to move here and make this their home.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

We've decided that we just plain want to get out to the farm before the snow flies, so we've dropped the price to $239,499.



Want to get to that orchard!!


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

It really is the cutest little house and has a great kitchen with plenty of room for whatever cooking or canning projects your heart desires.

The upstairs bedrooms have handy built-in dressers and quiet ceiling fans. Amazing G and I had a lovely, comfortable stay at Chez Pony's. This is a house that is truly a home.

The raised bed gardens are wonderful, as well. That soil truly is soil, and not dirt. Even with the large garden, there's still plenty of room for kids and dogs to play without disturbing the rabbitry or illicit chicken tractor. 

My two cents, for what it's worth.


----------



## psr13 (Oct 1, 2006)

I have an idea of what city it may be in. Lake County? We live in Gurnee. Unfortunately, it's too much for us.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

psr13 said:


> I have an idea of what city it may be in. Lake County? We live in Gurnee. Unfortunately, it's too much for us.


Actually, no. It's south of there. Think, "A bit northeast of Woodfield Mall." ETA: 53 and Euclid

But we will be heading to Vermin Swills tonight to meet friends for dinner.  Nick grew up in Libertyville, and we're well acquainted with Gurnee. Have a friend who works in the primary schools there, too.


----------



## psr13 (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh, I wasn't thinking it was Gurnee.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

psr13 said:


> Oh, I wasn't thinking it was Gurnee.


Ah, I thought you asked "Lake County" -- but it's Cook.


----------



## psr13 (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh, It's in Cook County. I don't really know where the county line is except for Lake Cook Rd. I'm new in the area.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

The place is now under contract. Thanks for looking!


----------

